# Battery life 4.5 years???



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You're well within the known end of life range for car batteries. Time to replace it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Dyver said:


> I believe I need a new battery even though it is 4.5 years old. Charging system works fine. Checked it myself. Battery will not hold a charge either from the alternator nor my charger. Common to last only 4.5 years?
> 
> Thoughts
> 
> Dyver


That's 31 in Dog Years! 2 to 5 years is the average life for a car battery.


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

I got 9 years on my Tracker battery. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You did well. I think we've seen posts that indicate a number of them have gone at 3.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

4.5 years for a car battery is not unusual. This is about how long I would expect it to last.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I am looking at @ 2.5 right now and not planning on replacing till I "need to" I never really paid attention to how long a battery lasts. I think I replaced them before a long winter or something or moreover typically never owned a car that long. Of course this was b4 I was married and had bills! LOL but 4.5 years is a good long time. I would say replace if needed.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

USA National average for battery life is 52 months.

Anything past that is a gift........anything less is just unlucky.

Rob


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

yes I just replaced mine after five years of ownership plus it was sitting on the lot 6 months before I bought it. 
It still started and ran everything fine it just didn't pass the test at the dealer.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine lasted <2 years, so I'd say you're doing well!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> USA National average for battery life is 52 months.
> 
> Anything past that is a gift........anything less is just unlucky.
> 
> Rob


Is this from first charged or manufactured and how does sitting on the dealership's lot affect this? Trying to learn here.

Thanks Rob.


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks to all. So i am going to call the Cruze a car that gets short battery life. The only car I've ever had that was short on battery life is my Corvette. 3 to 4 years. I commonly see 6 to 7 years and I've owned many cars. Regardless in my opinion this car is not durable. There is no reason, regardless of warantee that it should have needed so much so soon: valve COVER replacement, turbo replacement, water pump AND hoses, battery... I love this car but if this is the new GM they aren't any better.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dyver said:


> Thanks to all. So i am going to call the Cruze a car that gets short battery life. The only car I've ever had that was short on battery life is my Corvette. 3 to 4 years. I commonly see 6 to 7 years and I've owned many cars. Regardless in my opinion this car is not durable. There is no reason, regardless of warantee that it should have needed so much so soon: valve COVER replacement, turbo replacement, water pump AND hoses, battery... I love this car but if this is the new GM they aren't any better.


Supplier quality. Something GM really needs to crack down on.

I fully expect to get 5+ years out of my replacement battery (it's an AGM battery).


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

I bought my '14 Eco in September 2013. My battery shot craps last week.


----------



## sedanfan (Jun 17, 2016)

I replaced my battery after 5 years because it was starting to degrade and I didn't want to be left stranded. Replaced it with a Sears Diehard AGM and couldn't be happier with it's performance.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Is this from first charged or manufactured and how does sitting on the dealership's lot affect this? Trying to learn here.
> 
> Thanks Rob.


Just like us my friend.......the first day it is energized, the clock starts running.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> Just like us my friend.......the first day it is energized, the clock starts running.
> 
> Rob


So that means my battery is at least 56 months old. Car assembled in Oct 2011 so I know the battery was charged no later than Oct 2011.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

Yep, I wouldn't be displeased with 4.5 years. My '85 GMC is drawing on an Everstart that's dated 8/11, but given its track record it just seems to maintain batteries exceptionally well.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Dyver said:


> Thanks to all. So i am going to call the Cruze a car that gets short battery life. The only car I've ever had that was short on battery life is my Corvette. 3 to 4 years. I commonly see 6 to 7 years and I've owned many cars. Regardless in my opinion this car is not durable. There is no reason, regardless of warantee that it should have needed so much so soon: valve COVER replacement, turbo replacement, water pump AND hoses, battery... I love this car but if this is the new GM they aren't any better.


The Cruze did not kill the battery in 4.5 years, the battery dies in 4.5 years. There is a big difference. Batteries generally last between 4-5 years so you had a good run, go ahead and pay $100-200 for another 4-5 years of battery and move on. Condemning a car for the battery ONLY lasting 4.5 years is pretty petty and frankly kinda crazy! Especially living in a climate like Chicago where your car and battery have experienced very extreme weather and temperature which is one of the hardest things on a battery and one of the major causes for battery failure. Also, did you EVER (even once) leave your lights on or anything else that would cause the battery to go dead? Discharging the battery will also shorten its usable life.


----------

